# Fatal error: Call to undefined function ssh2_connect()

## BlackHatRob

I have been trying for the past day and a half to get this function to work.

I am running apache2 and php5. I thought this function came with PHP5.

Any ideas?

----------

## BlackHatRob

Never mind... I figured it all out

----------

## pjp

Posting the solution would've been helpful.

----------

## BlackHatRob

I was waiting to see if anyone had any interest in the subject before I wasted my time on it.

----------

## meulie

 *BlackHatRob wrote:*   

> I was waiting to see if anyone had any interest in the subject before I wasted my time on it.

 

May we have the solution now?    :Cool: 

----------

## pascuol

@meulie

I got the same error, came here to find solution.

none found   :Shocked: 

But I solved it by myself at the end   :Cool: 





I needed to compile pecl-ssh2 for the same php version than apache is using

----------

